# turbo kit help



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

If i were to get the intercooler system for the 1.6L ga16 for 999.99$ and the performance turbo manifold for 492$ from this web site. http://www.hotshot.com/products_turbos.htm: Then go and buy the GT28RS turbo and put it all together would it work? Would it be a good? If it wouldnt work what would it be missing?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why don't you just buy the hotshot turbo kit. it's complete except for the JWT ecu.

PS...please put these threads in the proper forum next time.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

yea im thinking of doing the samething as well other than paying for the full price. buying things piece by piece and see how everything goes together. it depends on what your planning to do and doing research.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

piece by piece costs more.

Tony, buy the kit. You don't know enough to put your own kit together, and all the little parts add up a LOT faster than you think.

trust me on this. I've done it twice.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

what do you think of the fmic intercooler?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fmic is an intercooler. fmic=front mount intercooler. what you basically just said was front mount intercooler intercooler.

Hence why I say buy the kit, you don't know enough to piece one together yourself.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> what do you think of the fmic intercooler?


The IC they are using is a great core. It is perfectly sized for the setup. I have pieced together a turbo setup consisting of many of the HS parts. YOU WILL SPEND MORE $$$, unless you buy a bunch of used parts.

As far as the original post, you need a lot more than the items you listed to make the setup work. If you are not aware of what is needed I suggest you spend some time researching.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

yea its a good intercooler.same size like the 1 from hotshot. its possible that i could put it together but like you should wes i need more research.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

You guys say im gonna end up spending more money, 1,000+500+around 700$ for turbo= 2200$. what other parts am i going to spend over 1600$ on


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> You guys say im gonna end up spending more money, 1,000+500+around 700$ for turbo= 2200$. what other parts am i going to spend over 1600$ on


Your gonna have to research and find out.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

injectors Used - 100$
ECU reprogram - 695$
used 240sx Maf / adapter / filter / inlet piping to turbocharger - probably 200$ ish
Oil lines/coolant lines/fittings - 130$
gauges???? 
gauge mounting???
Turbo timer???

all things you have to think about..


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

BOV?
fuel pump?
new motor mounts?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

umm 
INTERCOOLER 
ebay: 200 
LOL just make sure you know u get. 
look at the core of an HKS or Greddy and thin inside fin setup.. then look the same way on the Ebay one. make sure its bar and plate and look at the organization of the fins to see if its high flowing but remeber thats only a core.. not piping.. iv been doing alot of research for my RB swap since it all needs 2 be custom but im on a tyte budget (das tyte yoo) 
so ya do ur research and ull find out that going turbo is really a big thing.. really


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

even if he does the research, he has to find all the coulplings, gaskets, downpipe, oil fittings and everthing, they are suggesting the kit, cuz the knowledge he doesn't have.. even if he reaserches everything, he still might miss one thing and not know it till the end.. and ebay is trash, get a good intercooler, you are talkin bout dropping several thousands of dollars on a turob, do it right...


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> even if he does the research, he has to find all the coulplings, gaskets, downpipe, oil fittings and everthing, they are suggesting the kit, cuz the knowledge he doesn't have.. even if he reaserches everything, he still might miss one thing and not know it till the end.. and ebay is trash, get a good intercooler, you are talkin bout dropping several thousands of dollars on a turob, do it right...


 ebay is not trash i just picked up a GENUINE KOYO radiator for 120 bucks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ebay products are trash... not brand name on ebay


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ebay products are trash... not brand name on ebay


 o this is true like ebay knock-offs is that what you're saying?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Obviously one can buy any number of brand names and different quality products from e-bay, so to simply state ebay is trash is a sterotype and not accurate.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

This thread is not an EBAY debate. Keep on topic here... please.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

wes said:


> This thread is not an EBAY debate. Keep on topic here... please.


lmao
but ebay can be good if you know what is genuine..
bored?? wanna laugh ???
go put in NISMO under Ebay
just buy the turbo kit man and make sure u read a COMPLETE guide on how 2 install it RIGHT. dont just bolt everything up and expect it to work.. ur supposed 2 put a few parts by parts on one by one than can be run withought the turbo liek the filter system and injectors (if u get them) and see how it works.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

basically, you are suppose to put all the air/fuel stuff on first.. depending on the extend, the MAF (if changed), fuel injectors (fuel rail if you have it) and the reprogrammed ecu so it can adjust to the new air fuel mixtures, then you are suppose to put on all the turbo stuff..


----------

